# Sparking Gloves



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hello All!!! I'm new and not sure if this is the proper place for this but...... I love going to all the haunts at the amusment parks and get a kick out of the "SLIDERS" You know the ones that go sliding past on there hands & knees throwing SPARKS along the way.... Well I asked one of them last night what they are and he took a few min. to show me..... its something he called Mish Metal on the pads of the palm of the glove.... he also told me a sight I could order some but my best & CHEAPEST bet would be to make them since that is the part that sparks. 
Does anyone know about this stuff? I found the sight he spoke off..... but they are expensive!!!! Heres the sight for refference.........

http://www.ghostride.com/products/everything_else/sparking_gloves.html


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Definitely too expensive for a pair of $4.00 gloves. As for the item shown in the palm of the gloves, couldn't say how thats attached. I wonder if it is like a flint rock.

the metal finger tabs I bet are held on with a epoxy. That would be the strongest for bonding. Since gloves like those are a rouch out leather, it'll be easier for an epoxy to stitck too. If you were able to find steel peices, torch them til red to shape with a ball-pean hammer, Then that should create the curve for the fingers to rest in. Or you could check with a local metal shop that maybe able to shape some scrap for you. I would say the harder the steel the possible more spark.

Hope this helps.


Later,
GD


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

So which part is sparking....the stone in the palm or the metal fingers and "heel" of the hand? I assume the stone at the palm. 

I have no idea what it is....but one method for making the fingers might be to cut some pipe (say copper or harder). The diameter depends on your fingers. Plus you have to cut the pipe twice. Once horizontally and then vertical. But if cut properly, you get two finger reinforcing pads from one piece.


The gloves you get at Lowes or HD.

As for the stone....I would continue to google it and see what comes up.

Kevin


----------



## Seanutz (Oct 18, 2007)

The metal might be Barium or Strontium...they use both of those in fireworks....The strontium is a bright red if im not mistaken....they also might be using magnesium...that has a bright white spark....im not sure as to what color barium burns at but ill look and let you know if i find anything.


----------



## Seanutz (Oct 18, 2007)

Barium nitrate is a green flame....


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I can't imagine them using magnesium... if the sparking and friction ignited it, the person would have a charred stump where his hand used to be before he could get the gloves off. Burning magnesium plate will melt through steel.

Also -- I believe that rock is just to keep the palm cocked back... it's the disc that makes the sparks. The guy I was working for over the summer said the slider caps were metal that had particles of some sparkly stuff like mica or flint embedded in it.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Here's a how-to on making slider gloves but I don't know if they will spark very well.
http://www.rollercoasterpro.com/special_features/Slider/index.shtml

These folks also sell another expensive version. But it appears to be mostly for noise making.
http://scaretacktix.com/

There's a thread about gloves here:
http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_house_forums/showthread.php?t=1229

According to that thread, it looks like the Ghostride gloves are the ones to go with for a trail of sparks.

I also found this post on another forum:



> Misch Metal
> chemical formula: (see below)
> ( chunks )
> A metal alloy consisting of about 50 percent Cerium, 25 percent Lanthanum, 15 percent Neodymium, and 10 percent other rare-earth metals & Iron. It is the pure material used in lighters, and produces giant showers of sparks. Shotgun shells loaded with small pieces of Misch Metal are called "Dragon's Breath" - the flying particles ignite on contact with the air and produce a fireball. Hold a small piece against a grinding wheel for some amazing sparks.
> ...


That could be what is being used for the sparking gloves.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

commercially available rods of flint material

http://www.ferrocerium.com/splashPage.hg


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!! Thanx every one!!! As I said before the guy at the haunt told me it was Misch metal.... (I was misspelling it for searches!!!) It is the piece in the top palm of the hand.... the other pieces are steal to help slide easier. The haunter I spoke with also said he makes his own... looked like motor cycle gloves and he uses his own knee pads. I did a search earlier in the week and found motor cycle knee pads with Titanium rods and also some with magnesium for sparks. This all should help. Since its so late and almost time this will be just another added for next year and Ill let every one know how its goes.


----------



## deathofdave (Jun 23, 2006)

what about this 
http://shop.ccs.com/item.do?categoryID=269&itemID=7829&sizeFilter=&colorFilter=&brandFilter=
similar but for skatebords


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That looks like it would be a great bet! I wonder how to get them off the plastic though?


----------

